# Critter Pics



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm wondering what you all are raising. Here's a few of what we have raised.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's what we are raising on the farm... brand new calves, green house tomatoes, and lunch!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

ummm.... I'm so technologically challenged. Don't know how to do this. If you see a bunch of jibberish, please disregard...


WOW - I did it!


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

Those are some good lookin animals. Do you raise the goats as a food source? They do cook up nice but some folks just use the milk and sell the little ones. Great little lawn mowers.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks! I've never had goat....yet. This is our first go around, so I've never really had milk, or cheese, or anything. I'll have to go to the recipe section to find out how to cook it. We have no amount of land to speak of, so we'll have to sell about half of them. We went from 3 females to 9 when they kidded, then we just bought their daddy. Don't think we can keep 10.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, but look at the variety you have to choose from. We've considered rabbits and quail, but that'll be down the road a little. You got a little of everything!!!!


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Cute critters! Those quail are neat. Do ya'll have much trouble keeping your goats in? We had some goats years ago, but dang we got tired of finding them standing on top of the car. They had 40 acres to roam and plenty to eat, but still they had to find a spot to get over the fence and apparently saw the car as the mountain top. :gaah:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, that quail's cute, cocking his head like that - good pic. The previous owners had animals and had a few lines of electric fencing. So, when the girls would start venturing out (it was the neighbors car - not ours  - oops) we'd plug it in for a while. Then they'd get the point, and we could be more lax. It's on and off. I would have to say, the most memorable escape, was when we saw cars stopped (its 55 mph in front of my house) and horns blowing.....only to find all three girls crossing the hwy! ARGH!!! The lead escape artist will probably be sold when we thin the herd.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL Possumfam! What the heck is it about goats and cars?? Glad it wasn't just us...cat footprints are one thing, but goats hooves are a whole 'nuther ball game. I guess if we ever get goats again, we'll have to go the electric fence route, but it's a long fence run, so we'll probably stick with cows...at least they aren't that athletic. 
Whenever I'm driving down the road and see cute little goats standing all nice in a pasture, I can't help but think they are either plastic statues or they are plotting something...


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

We didn't really have much trouble keeping goats off the vehicles. We tethered them with plactic coated cables with swivels on each end. They would eat a big circle of grass and we would move them to a fresh spot. I was going to put up fence but we were just plumping them up so we could invite them to dinner.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Rotary lawn mowers and lunch all in one, eh? 
Goats _do_ have a purpose!


----------

